# texas vent photos



## danny_boi (Apr 23, 2009)

hi..can anyone show me a male and female texas vent.i am planning to vent my texas.thank you


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

You really don't need to. Texas are ridiculously easy to sex - females have a black spot/splotch on their dorsal fin, males don't.


----------



## danny_boi (Apr 23, 2009)

is that really accurate?i know this way of sexing but i don't know if it is accurate.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Absolutely.


----------



## danny_boi (Apr 23, 2009)

have you tried this and successfully breed texas?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> have you tried this and successfully breed texas?


Yep I have and it works! Its very accurate! Infact I do it with my Salvini and I have yet to be proven wrong. 

Here's some pics of my old pair of Texas.









Female









Male on right and female on left









Male on top and female on bottom

Male on top


----------



## danny_boi (Apr 23, 2009)

thank you very much for this info..i have 6 texas and seems they are not pairing.i will try that!although i knew that methd,i never really tried it.


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Dlt (Sep 3, 2008)

Dannyboi, how big are your texas? A while ago, I grew up 12 Her. Carpintis, Escondido. Even at 4 inches, they didnt pair up. I had them all on a 75 gallon tank. ONe day I moved half of them into a 55 while the rest stayed in the 75. I also did a large water change and within 2 days, I had 2 pairs, then eventually 4 pairs.

If they are not at breeding size, then just continue to grow them up. If they are at 3-4inches, then maybe giving them space, water changes, and changes in hiearchy, might help.


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Dlt (Sep 3, 2008)

also... females tend to have a black spot on their top fin. males are usually larger too.


----------

